# [FREE] [APP] Dice Drinking Game



## SigEpFlipper (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys. Please take a look at my new app. Its a simple drinking game that I used to play with dice and decided to create an app for it since I can no longer find the dice myself. This is only my second app so if there are any suggestions I'm all ears.

Here is the market link:
http://market.android.com/details?id=com.riverside.drink

I hope everyone enjoys this as much as I do. If there are any issues with this app please email me.

Thanks!


----------

